# Super Friendly 1-year old large male pit/lab mix ...waiting on a human by my truck parked in forest.



## BoneSeeker (Oct 30, 2018)

U p d a t e   ...Wiley left our camp house.  Just a few days ago I happened upon him 2 miles from our camp house.  It was a happy reunion.  A homeowner said it is his dog.  He was in the hospital and unable to care for him.  When he came home the dog was missing.  Now I can stop by give him some treats 


This poor fellow is thin and was sitting waiting for a human to return to my truck in the middle of the forest. Pretty smart! I call him Wiley and brought him home with intent to rescue. I already have 2 pit mixes and one is dog aggressive and made it obvious she won't accept him. So I took him to our home we rent on our hunt lease and left him alone there with 50 lbs dog food, a bed, and 20 gallons of water. If I can't find him a home soon, I will have to take him to Animal Control where he will be killed.  His time is running out and it's getting down to days.  He will make a great hog dog or a wonderful pet in rural setting. I believe I'm the first to leash him.  Took me about 15 minutes and he got used to it just fine.  He didn't like being inside fenced area in my subdivision.  He deserves so much more than subdivision living anyways.  He has shown love for people.  I took him to a nearby home to see if the residents had seen him before.  They had 2 large dogs that approached me and growled scaring me.  Wiley jumped between me and them and let out a single growl.  The other 2 dogs walked away, and Wiley turned and sat down next to me.  Hope that helps communicate his temperament.  I thought him to be mighty fine and would love to be able to keep him.  I'm confident he is easy to train.  My network of potentials has fizzled out.  Please spread the word.  Please help me get him off Death Row by communicating with your friends, family, & coworkers!

I'll pay for his shots and I'll drive him across the state and deliver him to you.  I'll consider other states.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice looking dog,,,,I'd take him if I could,,,,


----------



## BoneSeeker (Oct 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice looking dog,,,,I'd take him if I could,,,,


Thanks Swamp Yankee.  Everyone who meets him loves him instantly.  He's a big fella and can handle some big hogs - even in his malnourished state.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2018)

BoneSeeker said:


> Thanks Swamp Yankee.  Everyone who meets him loves him instantly.  He's a big fella and can handle some big hogs - even in his malnourished state.


He does look hungry,,,,


----------



## BoneSeeker (Oct 30, 2018)

One of our club members owns 2 high-end Italian Restaurants.  I fed him our refrigerator contents.  His first meal with me was 10 entrees - $35 each if I had to pay!  Friends for life.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2018)

BoneSeeker said:


> One of our club members owns 2 high-end Italian Restaurants.  I fed him our refrigerator contents.  His first meal with me was 10 entrees - $35 each if I had to pay!  Friends for life.


That's it,,,,he's yours now ????


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2018)

My dog in my avatar as a thing for porcupines,,,,


----------



## Dbender (Oct 30, 2018)

That dog looks to be in perfect shape to me.  If this pic is when you first picked him up I'd say he belongs to someone close to your hunting club.


----------



## BoneSeeker (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for the advice Dbender.  I could be mistaken.  His frame is huge and he probably weighs less than 60 lbs.  I think he should be about 20 lbs heavier.  Ribs show.  This weekend I'll visit more homes in the area as you could very well be right.  I was surprised he is as friendly as is.  He is about 1/2 mile from from where I picked him up and he stayed at our camp cabin for 2 hours until I returned.  He chased my truck down paved road right after I met up with him.


----------



## GLS (Oct 31, 2018)

If you aren't able to place him, google "no kill rescue shelters Georgia"
There may be one near you.  It doesn't have to like the below magazine cover.   Gil


----------



## Dbender (Oct 31, 2018)

He honestly doesn't look thin at all.  All my dogs are  in shape.  Visible ribs are fine depending on coat.  Visible hip bones are a sign of poor/under nutrition.  Most dumped dogs or dogs living on their own will have a standoffish, sneaky attitude.  I'd say that dog is someones who lives really close to your club.  He might just have slipped his collar.  I've had good luck going old fashioned and post a flyer at the nearest quickie store.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 1, 2018)

Dbender said:


> That dog looks to be in perfect shape to me.  If this pic is when you first picked him up I'd say he belongs to someone close to your hunting club.


What I was thinking. Where is he at ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2018)

GLS said:


> If you aren't able to place him, google "no kill rescue shelters Georgia"
> There may be one near you.  It doesn't have to like the below magazine cover.   Gil


Funny,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 2, 2018)

Need to figure out how to get him to Rabun County !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 2, 2018)

He will not be hunted on pigs !! He will be a pet/yard dog !!


----------



## antharper (Nov 3, 2018)

Good looking pup , hope u find him a good home , good job helping him out !


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 3, 2018)

Dbender said:


> That dog looks to be in perfect shape to me.  If this pic is when you first picked him up I'd say he belongs to someone close to your hunting club.





greg_n_clayton said:


> What I was thinking. Where is he at ?



i wouldn't be as concerned about seeing ribs...I would look more for backbone
that dog looks to be at a fine weight

he should be in Rabun Co by the end of the weekend


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 3, 2018)

BoneSeeker said:


> Thanks for the advice Dbender.  I could be mistaken.  His frame is huge and he probably weighs less than 60 lbs.  I think he should be about 20 lbs heavier.  Ribs show.  This weekend I'll visit more homes in the area as you could very well be right.  I was surprised he is as friendly as is.  He is about 1/2 mile from from where I picked him up and he stayed at our camp cabin for 2 hours until I returned.  He chased my truck down paved road right after I met up with him.


Got a guy that will take him if we can figure out how to get him up here. Should be able to find him a ride with a leaf looker !


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 4, 2018)

Someone dropped this off by my kennels.  The neighbor that saw them said there was no tag on the car.


see the spine and hip joints...the dog you have is in fine shape


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> Someone dropped this off by my kennels.  The neighbor that saw them said there was no tag on the car.
> View attachment 948039
> 
> see the spine and hip joints...the dog you have is in fine shape


Wow,,,,


----------

